# Feed Your Addiction Summer Sale!! 5 days only!!



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Tired of the heat and ready to sit in the A/C and watch some exciting coyote calling action?? For 5 days only, pick up a copy of Coyote Craze Vol. 1 for only $12.95!!! Or find a smoking deal on shirt/video combos!! Visit www.shop.coyotecraze.com. Sale ends July 21st!!


----------



## CoyoteCraze (Feb 5, 2010)

Every 5th order receives a free Coyote Craze T-Shirt!!!!


----------

